# Grail AL - wann?



## andikue (23. September 2018)

hat jemand von euch irgendwelche Infos, wann das Canyon Grail AL auf den Endkunden losgelassen wird?

Hier sind ein paar erste Bilder:
https://www.cyclingdepartment.com/threads/canyon-grail-al.209/

sieht ganz schick aus.


----------



## Maui_Jim (23. September 2018)

Steht doch auf der Seite, je nach Modell und Größe fängt es im Oktober an und die letzten gibt es ab Februar. Kann sein das ich etwas auf die Schnelle übersehen habe, aber bisher waren die Angaben auf der Seite wohl oder übel sehr zuverlässig...

Edit: Manche Modelle und Größen sind erst ab April erhältlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andikue (23. September 2018)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Steht doch auf der Seite, je nach Modell und Größe fängt es im Oktober an und die letzten gibt es ab Februar. Kann sein das ich etwas auf die Schnelle übersehen habe, aber bisher waren die Angaben auf der Seite wohl oder übel sehr zuverlässig...
> 
> Edit: Manche Modelle und Größen sind erst ab April erhältlich...


auf der von mir verlinkten Seite finde ich nichts über einen Release der Aluminiumvariante


----------



## Maui_Jim (23. September 2018)

Sorry, ich meine die Canyonseite... Auf der Modellseite erscheint dann auf _In den Warenkorb_ die Farbe, Größe und erwartetes Lieferdatum!


----------



## Maui_Jim (23. September 2018)

Nochmal Sorry, du meinst die Aluversion! Keine Ahnung!


----------



## andikue (5. Oktober 2018)

niemand irgendwelche Infos zum Grail in der Aluminiumvariante?


----------



## donb (13. Oktober 2018)

Denke, dass da nächsten Monat was passieren wird ;-)


----------



## donb (14. Oktober 2018)




----------



## andikue (18. Oktober 2018)

https://bikerumor.com/2018/10/15/sn...-al-bike-at-toros-de-gravel-ride-on-mallorca/

hier sind noch mehr Fotos

---> ich warte sehnsüchtig auf den offiziellen Release


----------



## kuwahara (28. Oktober 2018)

Diese unsauberen Schweissnähte sind ja übel.....


----------



## wuffels (30. Oktober 2018)

kuwahara schrieb:


> Diese unsauberen Schweissnähte sind ja übel.....


Also ich sehe da keine unsauberen Schweißnähte. Alles schön gleichmäßig.
Unverschliffen ja, unsauber nein. Das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoPe. (30. Oktober 2018)

Da ist es:

https://www.canyon.com/road/grail/#filter1=AL

Machen einen guten Eindruck, keine Großen Überraschungen und Preise passen im Vergleich zum Inflite oder Endurace auch.


----------



## minor (30. Oktober 2018)

Schönes Teil! Solide Ausführung, passables Design, ordentlicher Preis und sogar lieferbar scheint das Rad zu sein - wo ist der Haken ;-) ?


----------



## kuwahara (30. Oktober 2018)

wuffels schrieb:


> Also ich sehe da keine unsauberen Schweißnähte. Alles schön gleichmäßig.
> Unverschliffen ja, unsauber nein. Das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied.



so sanft und hügelig wie ein Höhenprofil der Alpen...


----------



## rapidrabbit (5. November 2018)

Gefällt mir ganz gut der Hobel. Weiß jemand zufällig ob die Räder generell so ausgeliefert werden, wie auf den Produktfotos? Also mit maximal gekürztem Gabelschaft?


----------



## el martn (5. November 2018)

rapidrabbit schrieb:


> Gefällt mir ganz gut der Hobel. Weiß jemand zufällig ob die Räder generell so ausgeliefert werden, wie auf den Produktfotos? Also mit maximal gekürztem Gabelschaft?



Nein, es werden immer Spacer (2x 5mm; 1x 10mm)(?) verbaut. Auf den Bilder werden Sie für die "bessere Optik" weggelassen...


----------



## oanagehtno (5. November 2018)

el martn schrieb:


> Nein, es werden immer Spacer (2x 5mm; 1x 10mm)(?) verbaut. Auf den Bilder werden Sie für die "bessere Optik" weggelassen...


Macht auch Sinn, mit Spacer auszuliefern... Gerade Einsteiger müssen sich stärkere Überhöhunen erst "erarbeiten". Ich für meinen Teil hasse es, da ich gerne mit viel Überhöhung fahre und auch der Optik halber keine Spacertürme wil. Carbon-Gabelschaft kürzen ist eine ekelhaft nervenaufreibende Prozedur weil der Werkstoff kaum Fehler verzeiht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (5. November 2018)

rapidrabbit schrieb:


> Gefällt mir ganz gut der Hobel. Weiß jemand zufällig ob die Räder generell so ausgeliefert werden, wie auf den Produktfotos? Also mit maximal gekürztem Gabelschaft?



In der Beschreibung unter Geometrie steht "Spacer 27,5mm"
kA wie sich das zusammensetzt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. November 2018)

prince67 schrieb:


> In der Beschreibung unter Geometrie steht "Spacer 27,5mm"
> kA wie sich das zusammensetzt.


2 13,75-mm-Spacer


----------



## un1e4shed (10. November 2018)

ich finds auch ziemlich geil! Und der Preis geht auch in Ordnung. 
Gott sei Dank kommt es auch ohne diesen komischen Doppel Lenker...


----------



## sparifangal (10. November 2018)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Aber das Oberrohr ist schon ganz schön lang. Sitzt man da nicht zu gestreckt?


----------



## un1e4shed (11. November 2018)

Stimmt... das ist mir überhaupt nicht aufgefallen.
Verglichen mit anderen Gravelbikes und Cyclocrossern ist das wirklich ewig lang:

https://www.bike-stats.de/Geometrie...lt_2018_M&Bike4=On One_Bish Bash Bosh_2018_54


----------



## sparifangal (11. November 2018)

Allerdings ist der Vorbau kürzer, nur 80mm bei Größe M
Trotzdem verunsichert mich das dann doch etwas. Probefahren wäre sicher gut, leider ist Koblenz zu weit weg


----------



## Goldi03421 (11. November 2018)

Und der Preis der 105er Variante wurde von 1399 auf 1499 erhöht. Noch immer ein gutes Angebot - aber die Geo schreckt mich auch noch etwas ab.


----------



## prince67 (11. November 2018)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Und der Preis der 105er Variante wurde von 1399 auf 1499 erhöht. Noch immer ein gutes Angebot - aber die Geo schreckt mich auch noch etwas ab.


Dito
Mein altes Race Hardtail hat die gleiche Oberrohrlänge und da sitze ich schon relativ gestreckt.


----------



## minor (13. November 2018)

minor schrieb:


> Schönes Teil! Solide Ausführung, passables Design, ordentlicher Preis und sogar lieferbar scheint das Rad zu sein - wo ist der Haken ;-) ?



Ha, ha, ich nehme alles zurück, was ich oben geschrieben habe - alle Preise angezogen und die Lieferzeit ist mal eben von Nov/Dez auf März gesprungen... Da hat entweder jemand völlig verfrüht auf den "publish"-Button gedrückt, oder man wollte die Interessenten bewusst locken. Sorry, finde ich nicht gut...


----------



## el martn (13. November 2018)

Sehe es einfach als “Einführungspreis“ oder “Frühbucherrabatt“.
Irgendwann im Frühjahr werden die Preise wieder reduziert und als irgendein “Spezial“ verkauft...

Und die erste Produktion wird dann schon abverkauft sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andikue (14. November 2018)

Die Preise sind in welcher Höhe angepasst worden?


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. November 2018)

andikue schrieb:


> Die Preise sind in welcher Höhe angepasst worden?


7.0 und 7.0 SL jeweils 100 € teurer. Beim 6.0 hat sich nichts verändert.


----------



## sparifangal (15. November 2018)

ich habe das 7.0 SL in Silber Größe M bestellt. Liefertermin ist Mitte Februar.
Ich bin gespannt


----------



## oliver7701 (20. November 2018)

Na super, bin zu Canyon gefahren um das Grail AL probe zu fahren. Gegangen bin ich dann mit dem Grail CF SL 8.0 SL 
Das "klassische" Grail hat mich beim Fahren echt mehr überzeugt. Selten habe ich ich mich wohler auf einem Bike gefühlt.
Auch wenn preistechnisch - und für viele vor allem optisch - alles für das AL spricht.


----------



## sparifangal (20. November 2018)

Cool. Ich bin neugierig. Welche Größe vom Grail AL bist du Probe gefahren? Wie sitzt man darauf? Gerade in Bezug auf das lange Oberrohr/kurzer Vorbau? Eher aufrecht komfortabel oder doch eher gestreckt? Wäre super wenn Du mir da weiterhelfen könntest


----------



## oliver7701 (21. November 2018)

Moin, die Größe ist ja ziemlich individuell. Lt. Vermessung bei Canyon kann ich sowohl M als L fahren (Beine kurz im Relation zu meinem Oberkörper). Bei M sitze ich deutlich gestreckter und habe den Druck auf den Armen. Bei L sitze ich m.E. ergonomisch perfekt. Zwar weniger aggressiv, aber dafür bequemer. Das Bike soll für mich ein Langstreckenbomber sein, also habe ich mich L entschieden (aber wie gesagt für die Carbon-Variante).


----------



## prince67 (21. November 2018)

oliver7701 schrieb:


> (aber wie gesagt für die Carbon-Variante).


Stack+ und Reach+ sollen bei beiden Varianten (Al und CF) gleich sein.


----------



## oliver7701 (21. November 2018)

prince67 schrieb:


> Stack+ und Reach+ sollen bei beiden Varianten (Al und CF) gleich sein.



Nicht ganz, links auf der Grafik das Carbon und rechts das AL:


----------



## sparifangal (21. November 2018)

Welche Größe bzw Schrittlänge hast Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver7701 (22. November 2018)

sparifangal schrieb:


> Welche Größe bzw Schrittlänge hast Du?



185 cm, 88 cm Schritt, 149,5 Torso, Schulterbreite 40, Armlänge 91


----------



## prince67 (22. November 2018)

oliver7701 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, links auf der Grafik das Carbon und rechts das AL:Anhang anzeigen 797580


Du vergleichst aber hier, Reach mit Reach+ und Stack mit Stack+

Aber du hast recht, die Werte sind nicht exakt gleich.
Nur beim AL kommt hinzu, dass man die Werte noch anpassen kann (Spacer, Vorbau). Beim CF sind die Werte fest.


----------



## oliver7701 (25. November 2018)

prince67 schrieb:


> Du vergleichst aber hier, Reach mit Reach+ und Stack mit Stack+
> 
> Aber du hast recht, die Werte sind nicht exakt gleich.
> Nur beim AL kommt hinzu, dass man die Werte noch anpassen kann (Spacer, Vorbau). Beim CF sind die Werte fest.



Yo stimmt.. alles ein wenig anders beim Grail 

"....auch in Sachen Bemaßung macht sich der Bügel bemerkbar. Statt Stack und Reach finden sich in der Geometrietabelle die Einheiten „Stack+“ und „Reach+“; gemeint sind damit die vertikale und horizontale Distanz von der Tretlagermitte bis zum oberen Lenkerholm. Da der Vorbau glatt mit dem Oberrohr abschließt, würden sich Stack und Reach ausgehend von der Schraube des Vorbaudeckels eigentlich auch konventionell festlegen lassen. Dann ergeben sich Werte, die in Sachen Sitzlänge einem ebenfalls XL-großen Canyon Inflite nahekommen; der Stack ist knapp 3 cm größer als beim Crosser. Dazu kommen etwa 6 cm Höhe vom Vorbaudeckel bis zum Oberlenker und ca. 8 cm Vorlagerung – das, was sonst die Vorbaulänge ist...."

https://www.velomotion.de/2018/08/test-canyon-grail-gravelbike-komfort-auf-neuen-wegen/


----------



## RISE (27. November 2018)

prince67 schrieb:


> Beim CF sind die Werte fest.



Das Carbon Grail hat unter dem Doppeldecker auch noch zwei Spacer (1x5, 1x10mm). Kann man auch gut im kurzen Überblicksvideo von GravelCyclist auf Youtube sehen, da sind die Spacer oben drauf montiert. Das Vorbau-Argument stimmt natürlich. In dem Fall spricht eigentlich viel für eine Probefahrt.


----------



## prince67 (27. November 2018)

RISE schrieb:


> Das Carbon Grail hat unter dem Doppeldecker auch noch zwei Spacer


Siehst du, das wusste ich nicht.
Ich hab immer nur Bilder gesehen, bei denen der Übergang Rahmen zum Vorbau eben war.


----------



## RISE (27. November 2018)

prince67 schrieb:


> Siehst du, das wusste ich nicht.
> Ich hab immer nur Bilder gesehen, bei denen der Übergang Rahmen zum Vorbau eben war.



Grad gesehen, dass es sogar ein Bild gibt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jenser28 (27. November 2018)

Hallo, 
ich habe das Grail AL 7.0 Anfang November bestellt, zum Preis von 1499 € und als LT wurde Ende 2018 genannt. Eine Woche später war das Rad 100 € teurer u der LT steht nun März/April im Netz. Mal schaun wann geliefert wird und wie das Rad in „echt“ aussieht. Ich habe Größe M bestellt, bei 1,82 m. Mein Rennrad hat fast die gleiche Oberrohrlänge, am Grail ist der Radabstand u einiges größer. Das Rennrad ist Größe L.
 Grüße


----------



## jenser28 (28. November 2018)

jenser28 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe das Grail AL 7.0 Anfang November bestellt, zum Preis von 1499 € und als LT wurde Ende 2018 genannt. Eine Woche später war das Rad 100 € teurer u der LT steht nun März/April im Netz. Mal schaun wann geliefert wird und wie das Rad in „echt“ aussieht. Ich habe Größe M bestellt, bei 1,82 m. Mein Rennrad hat fast die gleiche Oberrohrlänge, am Grail ist der Radabstand u einiges größer. Das Rennrad ist Größe L.
> Grüße





jenser28 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe das Grail AL 7.0 Anfang November bestellt, zum Preis von 1499 € und als LT wurde Ende 2018 genannt. Eine Woche später war das Rad 100 € teurer u der LT steht nun März/April im Netz. Mal schaun wann geliefert wird und wie das Rad in „echt“ aussieht. Ich habe Größe M bestellt, bei 1,82 m. Mein Rennrad hat fast die gleiche Oberrohrlänge, am Grail ist der Radabstand u einiges größer. Das Rennrad ist Größe L.
> Grüße



Bekam heute von Canyon die Info das bereits KW 49 vorzeitig ausgeliefert wird!


----------



## Goldi03421 (2. Dezember 2018)

Na da sind wir aber gespannt. Kannst ja gern mal ein paar Bilder posten wenn es da ist und berichten wie es sich so macht.


----------



## Dani_Degi (1. April 2019)

Servus.

also lt Canyon wissen Sie nicht ab wann wieder bestellt werden kann ...

echt sehr crazy ?!?!? wurde das AL 6.0 7.0 ... so oft bestellt anscheinend ?

Greez


----------

